# Medical Cannabis Use in the CAF



## jitterbug (6 Nov 2018)

Can an active duty soldier be prescribed medical cannabis now either through the CAF health system or the civilian system?  I know before it was legal they would process you for release if you went outside the CAF health system and got a prescription for it.  Has that changed since legalization?


----------



## garb811 (6 Nov 2018)

Did you read DAOD 9004-1, specifically para 4.8?


----------



## Franko (6 Nov 2018)

jitterbug said:
			
		

> Can an active duty soldier be prescribed medical cannabis now either through the CAF health system or the civilian system?  I know before it was legal they would process you for release if you went outside the CAF health system and got a prescription for it.  Has that changed since legalization?



I talked to some of the medical community recently about this.

Short answer - no. Very few cases require it and in their experience, it was terminal cancer cases only.

Regards


----------



## jitterbug (8 Nov 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> Did you read DAOD 9004-1, specifically para 4.8?



Thank you.  This is exactly what I was looking for.  So from my understanding through this DOAD that you can get a prescription for medical cannabis.  However, if it is going to affect how you do your job then you have to notify a medical officer.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Nov 2018)

jitterbug said:
			
		

> Thank you.  This is exactly what I was looking for.  So from my understanding through this DOAD that you can get a prescription for medical cannabis.  However, if it is going to affect how you do your job then you have to notify a medical officer.



Seems like a good summary, but member's shouldn't be seeking medical attention other than emergencies without going through a CDU... a Medical Cannabis prescription isn't one of those things that you can get at your local ER.


----------



## garb811 (8 Nov 2018)

Additionally, sub-para b. specifies that QR&O 31.13(2) still applies, which means you still have the obligation to report the outside medical care even if you don't think it is affecting your job performance.  This is no different that someone who goes downtown and pays for their own LASIK, cosmetic surgery etc.

Sub-para c is a pretty good indication that a member who does this is also going to end up with MELs, which also happens in the examples I gave. What those MELs are and how they are going to affect a member's career is always going to be case by case but I haven't heard of medicinal cannabis being prescribed for something short term so it could very well have career implications.


----------



## CombatDoc (9 Nov 2018)

jitterbug said:
			
		

> Can an active duty soldier be prescribed medical cannabis now either through the CAF health system or the civilian system?  I know before it was legal they would process you for release if you went outside the CAF health system and got a prescription for it.  Has that changed since legalization?


The CAF health system neither prescribes nor pays for medical cannabis. If you require a prescription for medical cannabis to treat your medical condition, then you also require a Medical Employment Limitations for that medical condition. No change since 17 October 2018.


----------



## Navy_Bean (20 Nov 2018)

Hi all,

Curious as to if Medical Marijuana/CBD is allowed in the CAF if a member has a medical license by a physician.  

Any information would be most helpful.  Thank you. :nod:


----------



## Scott (20 Nov 2018)

Bumped for navy_Bean's benefit.


----------



## Navy_Bean (20 Nov 2018)

Thank you Scott.


----------



## CombatDoc (20 Nov 2018)

Navy_Bean said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Curious as to if Medical Marijuana/CBD is allowed in the CAF if a member has a medical license by a physician.
> 
> Any information would be most helpful.  Thank you. :nod:


See reply #6 above. If you have a medical condition that requires prescribed medical cannabis for that condition, then you will be assigned appropriate Medical Employment Limitations.


----------



## severund (12 Jan 2021)

I did my research and it says that an active member of the military is not able to use marijuana, even if it's medically prescribed. Not to mention the stigma around it...


----------



## medicineman (12 Jan 2021)

severund said:


> I did my research and it says that an active member of the military is not able to use marijuana, even if it's medically prescribed. Not to mention the stigma around it...


You apparently missed this:  DAOD 9004-1, Use of Cannabis by CAF Members - Canada.ca


----------

